# Firestone Super Cruiser, HELP Please



## oldfart36 (Jan 28, 2015)

Good news! I found the tank, and the springer for the bike!

Bad news, The neck is frozen. I have soaked it numerous times, tried to work it, and can't get it to budge.

Any input, and idea?? Don't really want to end up cutting it.


----------



## mike j (Jan 28, 2015)

First of all, love that rack! If you can get the bars off, might try using a piece of wood & a four pound or so hammer to knock the neck side to side whilst applying penetrating oil.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hit the top of the stem bolt with a hammer.  Might flatten the top a bit, but it's a cheap replacement.

Also try torching the top of the stem bolt.  Heat should transfer down to the wedge if it gets hot enough.

If you manage to snap the stem bolt, you can put some PB blast down the hole.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 28, 2015)

Or is the bolt free and the gooseneck is just straight up frozen in the fork tube? I've had that before as well. Turn the bike upside down and keep hitting the underside of the neck. I've had to cut them off in the past as well, since it's not a special piece.. sometimes the 15$ to replace it isn't worth hours of nightmare hammering that may go nowhere.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 28, 2015)

Lots of kroil
http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/12...pf_ci_google&gclid=CIis3pn7tsMCFQVafgod0icAUQ


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2015)

jpromo said:


> Or is the bolt free and the gooseneck is just straight up frozen in the fork tube? I've had that before as well. Turn the bike upside down and keep hitting the underside of the neck. I've had to cut them off in the past as well, since it's not a special piece.. sometimes the 15$ to replace it isn't worth hours of nightmare hammering that may go nowhere.




Handle bars are not a problem, I put those on. You are correct, the neck bolt is free and out. I suppose it's time for more drastic measures.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2015)

Put the neck bolt back in and tap with a hammer to release the wedge bolt. If you've already done that, then proceed with said drastic measures.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Put the neck bolt back in and tap with a hammer to release the wedge bolt. If you've already done that, then proceed with said drastic measures.




We think alike my friend, have tried that. Dinamite is my last resort.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2015)

Good luck.  Been there. My weapon of choice .


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 29, 2015)

Air chisel with a block of wood in between. it's worked a couple times for me. good luck.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> Air chisel with a block of wood in between. it's worked a couple times for me. good luck.




Thanks


----------



## hcdsign (Jan 29, 2015)

*Hammer Time!*

I have found a process that works.  If you have oiled with out success, try this.  Mark the stem with a sharpie, at the top of the fork.  Hit the top of the stem at the bolt, driving it further down into the fork.  The idea is to only break the rust bond between the fork and stem.  When you notice the sharpie mark disappearing, STOP!  Oil the set up again and let it sit.  The oil will now be able to get in where the solid rust bond used to be.  After the soak, place the fork blades in a vise, (protected of coarse) then use the handle bars as leverage to wiggle-wiggle-wiggle the stem out of the fork.


I work on a shoe-string bike budget, so I recycle as much as I can out of parts bikes.  Here is a very rusty neglected 1940 Schwinn that I recovered the stem & crank out of.






Good luck!!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't start cutting until you have soaked it with oil and tapped on it with a hammer for at least a few weeks.  They almost always come loose if you keep at it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 29, 2015)

What was said above... and HEAT. Heating metal makes the molecules more active and will get it loose, especially if you soak, heat, then soak again with oil. Wen you're ready to try to really knock it loose, heat it one final time as much as you can, then as it cools try to knock it loose.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2015)

Heat yes...very important but lets not forget good old fashioned yelling and screaming...and profanity...and wrench throwing.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Heat yes...very important but lets not forget good old fashioned yelling and screaming...and profanity...and wrench throwing.




This is a main stay in my shop, whether it be cars, or bikes!!!!!!


Thanks for all the input guys, Saturday morning, going to break out the tourch, CAREFULLy


----------

